# Findmymobile samsung text message??



## remixedcat (Feb 20, 2020)

Find my mobile sending notifications
					

I got the weirdest notification tonight, it was from find my mobile and all it said was '1'. I've never used that app before, didn't even know it was on this phone. I've tried looking it up to see if it's happened to anyone else, but I haven't found anything promising. I'm starting to get...




					us.community.samsung.com
				




As the link indicates it just happened to me and several others on that thread..

Anyone here have a Samsung phone that got that??


----------



## XL-R8R (Feb 20, 2020)

It seems to be nothing to worry about:







The worrying part is that most people seem completely unaware that this app/ability is built into their phone, with Samsung having access to your phones whereabouts - among other things - whenever they see fit.



I would deactivate it.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 20, 2020)

I thought I disabled it bc of a wakelock.. hmmmm


----------



## Lorec (Feb 20, 2020)

XL-R8R said:


> I would deactivate it.


...and thats what I did just now.
Note to self: scan through installed app list properly


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 20, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> Anyone here have a Samsung phone that got that??


Yes, notification showed:
1
1
1?


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 20, 2020)

Happened to me too.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 20, 2020)

It was a global issue. Someone pressed the wrong button. At least it wasn't a nuke warning like in Hawaii.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 20, 2020)

Me too


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 20, 2020)

Was #3 on my list of ~10 immediate day 1 deactivations on all my sammy phones, for quite some time now.....

'cause IMO, if you don't know where your phone is, nobody else should either


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 20, 2020)

Seeing how good it is compared to Google's alternative I wouldn't disable it.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/f4wq35


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 20, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> Seeing how good it is compared to Google's alternative I wouldn't disable it.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/f4wq35


Hmmm interesting


----------



## francisw19 (Feb 20, 2020)

Got the same thing on my Galaxy S9+ when I checked this morning


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 20, 2020)

hubs got it on his a20s as well


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 26, 2020)

@remixedcat 
Thought you might like to be aware of this.


			
				Legit Reviews said:
			
		

> According to one Reddit post, the leaked data included the user order history, last four digits of the credit cards, emails, names, phone numbers, and physical address. Samsung had blocked users from logging into accounts in the UK website until the issue was fixed reports Android Police.
> 
> Samsung later issued an update that claimed fewer than 150 accounts were impacted in the breach. Those who were impacted are expected to receive a message from Samsung soon. We aren’t sure if two mistakes in only a few weeks is better than the “1” notification leading to another issue with account data leaking.











						Samsung Admits "Small" Data Breach - Legit Reviews
					






					www.legitreviews.com


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm not in the UK so might not affect me.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 26, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> I'm not in the UK so might not affect me.


Even if you're not in the UK though I question what's going on over at Samsung.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 27, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Even if you're not in the UK though I question what's going on over at Samsung.


So many companies having breaches makes lots of wolves cry


----------



## Lorec (Feb 27, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> @remixedcat
> Thought you might like to be aware of this.
> 
> 
> ...


I got a message couple of days ago from "find my mobile", but it was just a sales spam about their product.
So again ,I blocked its notification.


----------

